# I don't know what to do anymore.



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to be normal. I want to get rid of these obsessive thoughts that are controlling my life and preventing me to do what I need to do. I have seriously not felt this bad in so long and I feel so helpless. I want to be independent and happy and this fucking anxiety is preventing me. The thing is, I TELL myself it's no big deal and that you don't need to be freaking the fuck out over something so so so STUPID. But it that only helps for so long.

If anyone has any advice at all, please tell me.
I feel so alone and I feel like I'm the only one that feels this way.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

take some emergen-c


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Does that really help?


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't try to understand your emotions, or resist them, or ignore them or anything else, just acknowledge and accept them as they come. Emotions are physical sensations locked up in your nervous system, they merely need to be "experienced" physically to be released.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

it sucks but just keep on keepin on, youll have better days they come and go, wish i could help ya but im fucken fried to just one foot in front of the other hour by hour you can do it, and besides you have no choice take care


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

xxcdawg said:


> I want to be normal. I want to get rid of these obsessive thoughts that are controlling my life and preventing me to do what I need to do. I have seriously not felt this bad in so long and I feel so helpless. I want to be independent and happy and this fucking anxiety is preventing me. The thing is, I TELL myself it's no big deal and that you don't need to be freaking the fuck out over something so so so STUPID. But it that only helps for so long.
> 
> If anyone has any advice at all, please tell me.
> I feel so alone and I feel like I'm the only one that feels this way.


If anxiety is really your biggest problem and is preventing you from doing what you want to do, take medication!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

try some of the distraction and coping skills at dbtselfhelp.com


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

xxcdawg said:


> Does that really help?


yes


----------

